
Reasons to become Open Source nowadays - lucastbg
https://dev.to/lucasgalvanini/why-we-decided-to-be-open-source-49dd
======
verdverm
Hire a designer, it will be worth the $5-10k. The red is atrocious and the
green buttons will be invisible to anyone who is colorblind

~~~
lucastbg
Sorry, but I didn't understand what red and green buttons you mean

------
verdverm
We just did the same thing!

[https://hofstadter.io/blog/2020/04/22/what-was-and-what-
shal...](https://hofstadter.io/blog/2020/04/22/what-was-and-what-shall-be/)

